
Step aside, biomarkers. Look to the bank account for early signs of dementia - troydavis
https://www.statnews.com/2019/12/05/dementia-early-warning-check-bank-accounts-not-biomarkers/
======
rossdavidh
"But impaired financial decision-making goes beyond vulnerability to financial
exploitation and poor decisions about savings or investment, and can be seen
in everyday financial decisions like managing credit cards, calculating tips,
and unnecessary spending."

My God, I've had Alzheimer's from birth.

[Go ahead, downvote me...I don't regret it :) ]

[I wonder if impaired HN commenting decisions is another early sign of
dementia)

